
Show HN: Find your first open-source commit - gajus
I couldn&#x27;t recall how I got started in open-source, so I&#x27;ve used GitHub API to find the very first pubic commit. Turns out it was some JavaScript based game, committed all mostly in one go.<p>I made the script available for others to use:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitspo.com&#x2F;gajus&#x2F;first-commits<p>Replace &quot;gajus&quot; with your GitHub username to find your first commit.
======
gajus
For anyone wondering, this is the relevant API
[https://developer.github.com/v3/search/#search-
commits](https://developer.github.com/v3/search/#search-commits).

